# Die Arbeit ist schnell zu tun.



## German_lover

Hola:  ¿Son parecidas estas frases?

Die Arbeit ist schnell zu tun.  Die Arbeit muss schnell gemacht werden.

Gracias


----------



## Tonerl

*Die Arbeit ist schnell zu tun* 
Para que suene mejor, habría que expresarlo de una forma poco más elegante:

*Die Arbeit muss schnell gemacht/erledigt werden ! 
*
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> *Die Arbeit ist schnell zu tun*


Quizás sea por influencia de mi propia lengua nativa (el neerlandés) pero yo interpretaría eso como "es posible hacer la tarea rápidamente". Pero quizás esa construcción no sea válida en alemán. ¿Tonerl?


----------



## German_lover

Gracias. Solo era un ejercicio para practicar la voz pasiva en alemán.


----------



## Tonerl

Hola Peter*,

es posible hacer la tarea rápidamente *

*Es ist möglich ...*
den/einen* Auftrag*
den/einen* Job *
die/eine* Aufgabe*
die/eine* Arbeit* schnell zu erledigen

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

Notwendigkeit
*se debe hacer, es necesario*
Es ist noch viel zu tun.   =  Es muss noch viel getan werden.


_nicht dürfen_
*no se debe hacer*
Die Gefahr ist nicht zu unterschätzen.   =  Die Gefahr darf nicht unterschätzt werden.

de Canoonet


----------

